
The law of triviality - bryanrasmussen
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_of_triviality
======
Fricken
I was at Mountain Equipment Coop and bought a bunch of outdoor gear, and they
refused to give me a plastic bag, so I had to walk home 15 blocks with an
awkward armload of stuff. They punished me for walking and not burning any
fossil fuels to make my purchase unlike most people who drive there in there
SUVs. I had it in mind to explain to the clerk the triviality problem with
regards to responsible environmental stewardship and recyclable plastic bags,
but I opted to grin and bear it.

~~~
maxerickson
Are you sure they weren't just trying to upsell you on a nice bag?

~~~
Fricken
I've spent hundreds of dollars on nice bags at MEC over the years, I just
didn't have any of them with me at the time.

